# 3 wives



## jimmyrich (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi all:
I am an 82 Y.O. widower that was married 3 times (so far) - 1st marriage was no good, 2nd and 3rd were wonderful but both wives died of illness or cancer. I also did some psychotherapy and group therapy so I might have some experiences or concepts to help others who may be struggling in their marriage or relationship. I don't like to give advice but am willing to say what worked and did not work for my partners and myself. My first marriage was a complete disaster because neither of us knew how to make it work and by the time I began to find out, in therapy, my then partner wanted nothing more to do with me or my "issues" so I packed up and left her. Therapy helped my other two marriages work out very well but could not stop the ravages of illness and cancer which took both of them over to Heaven. I would like to offer whatever I can to those who are struggling and have no idea what to do about it. BTW, I am not a parent so I may not have anything of value to offer parents other than from my own childhood experiences and struggles with VERY inadequat parents and parenting. 
Thank you, Jim


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Welcome to TAM. I will say that your title threw me a bit. I thought you were poly at first.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------

